

All the Web's a Database: Yahoo Extends YQL With Insert, Update, Delete - sh1mmer
http://www.readwriteweb.com/archives/all_the_webs_a_database_yahoo_extends_yql_with_insert_update_delete.php

======
neovive
YQL is definitely shaping up to be a very interesting wrapper for web service
API's. I would like to see it become more of an open standard that can be
implemented on any system, but that's unlikely :(. However, the API limits are
pretty generous so it's worth testing out.

Being able to run a simple query via the uri without having to deal with the
intricacies of various API's definitely has potential.

